# Sì, D.ssa Elisa, andiamo a Parigi



## cippobox

Salve,

Vorrei tradurre la frase:

Sì, D.ssa Elisa, andiamo a Parigi!

NOTE:
- È dottoressa in quanto laureata (le regalo il viaggio proprio per la laurea) NON in medicina.
- Si vuole intendere che il viaggio sia per noi due insieme.

È corretto tradurre:

Oui, Mme Elisa, nous allons à Paris!

???

Grazie in anticipo,

Filippo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Cippobox e benvenut@ in WRF,
Sì, è giusto. Devo comunque farti notare che in francese, si usa di rado, secondo me, la parola "M(ada)me" seguita dal nome della persona. In genere la si fa seguire dal cognome. Ti suggereirei piuttosto il semplice "chère Madame" o "Mme + cognome".

Altri pareri tra i francofoni?


----------



## cippobox

matoupaschat said:


> Ti suggereirei piuttosto il semplice "chère Madame".




Allora penso che farò così, perché essendo una cosa un po' intima non mi piace metterci il cognome.


Grazie mille


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Cippobox e benvenut@ in WRF 


matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Cippobox e benvenut@ in WRF,
> Sì, è giusto. Devo comunque farti notare che in francese, si usa di rado, secondo me, la parola "M(ada)me" seguita dal nome della persona. In genere la si fa seguire dal cognome. Ti suggereirei piuttosto il semplice "chère Madame" o "Mme + cognome".
> 
> Altri pareri tra i francofoni?


Come di solito, sono d'accordo con matoupaschat. Come già l'ha detto, ci sono diversi possibilità:
*"(Chère) Madame,..."
"Madame + [cognome],..."*
che mi paiono molto (troppo?) formali.
Forse anche
*"Chère Elisa"
*se sei un po' intima?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenuto/a in WRF! 
Forse, se come mi sembra di capire vuoi mettere in evidenza il fatto che si è laureata, potresti soprassedere sul nome e dire "ma chère licenciée" (ammesso che _licenciée _renda il nostro _dottoressa_).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus,
"Chère licenciée" suona davvero strano, mi dispiace. Sinceramente, credo che se si vuole insistere sul titolo, è meglio scriverlo in italiano, senza le vostre abbreviazioni che a noi francofoni sembrano stranissime perché ci chiediamo spesso perché abbreviare se l'abbreviazione è quasi lunga quanto la parola intera  => "Dottoressa Elisa".


----------



## Necsus

Peccato...


----------

